# forcing grow patterns



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

has anyone ever tried to possibly block a section in the substrate to make runner plants to grow in a certain pattern, direction or area like for instance to have your background runners trained across the back of the tank?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

*Re: forceing grow patterns*

yes easy to do. I've used acrylic from home depot and cut it to the size i need and went left to front with it. so i didn't have foreground mixing with mid and back ground roots.


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: forceing grow patterns*

Do you have any pics of how it looks


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

*Re: forceing grow patterns*

I might let me go throw the computer files. there some videos of people doing basically the same thing on youtube.


----------

